# Tapered Dove Tail splines



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I have seen a couple of very brief explanations of making these splines but I still have no understanding on how to make them. I have very little mechanical ability and I learn from instructions poorly. As an example I have great difficulty reading plans/drawings. Any takers in explaining how to make them?
Thank you.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

first you must start with a jig …make this first …then i will give next step :<))


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Maybe this will help.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/2017/06/08/dovetail-spline-system-by-infinity


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

The pic in FWW enlightened me somewhat.
Thank you.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

GR8HUNTER;

What did you mean by "...make this first"?


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> I have seen a couple of very brief explanations of making these splines but I still have no understanding on how to make them. I have very little mechanical ability and I learn from instructions poorly. As an example I have great difficulty reading plans/drawings. Any takers in explaining how to make them?
> Thank you.
> 
> - Gerald Thompson


Is ww'ing a good hobby for you then? I don't mean to be harsh, but "very little mechanical ability" kind of puts a question mark on it, no?

Seriously, its quite simple: 1 edge is square the other is at a 2-3° angle.

Have we just been trolled?


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I saw a jig that set me right and I can make it. 
Yes I should be WW because I get it done in my own way. There have been 8 1840 Shaker clocks, several blanket chests, pie safes, a mantle and several Shaker furniture items come out of the shop. I have learned work arounds.
I have dealt with complicated medical devices over the years as I have been an RN for 50 years.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jerry, if you get that spline making jig made, I'd sure like to see it.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

It'll be awhile. Look at the jig at Infinity tools that will help.


----------

